# alphabet ftw



## SparkZer00 (Aug 13, 2009)

I am 100% certain this thread already/ has existed/ is so off-topic it will surely get deleted or overrun by people who have nothing better to do than make posts that just comment on how useless other comments are, especially with the over excessive use of "..." and sarcasm

anyway

The point of this thread is to have a conversation, and the first letter of each following post must follow alphabetically.

Rules:
Must follow the alphabet

All day I cube
But what about school
Cubes are more important
Do you fail at school
...

No made up words

All day I cube
Bno you dont
:fp

And no more than 5 letters(i.e. ABCDE) per post

Yeah, so I start

*All of us can cube, I hope*


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 13, 2009)

Just ignore me.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 13, 2009)

*Be right back.*


----------



## SparkZer00 (Aug 13, 2009)

Comeback quickly


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

Did you use the search function?


EDIT: These two are part of the alphabet.


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 14, 2009)

Fine, I'll go use it right now...


----------



## Mastersonian (Aug 14, 2009)

Go do it then...


----------



## jcuber (Aug 14, 2009)

How come there are so many n00bs here?


----------



## happa95 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ha, it's working
EDIT: beaten to it


----------



## qqwref (Aug 14, 2009)

I think we need fewer topics like this on speedsolving.
Just kidding, stuff like this is fine in the off-topic forum


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 14, 2009)

Killing topics in the off-topic forum just seems pointless anyway.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Aug 14, 2009)

Lol at how popular this became(not really)


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 14, 2009)

My idea is that people like pointless things.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 14, 2009)

NO! He beat me ^


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG, I did, didn't I.
Perhaps I should go back and delete it.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 14, 2009)

Kind of a nice way to solve a cube from a solved position:
L' U' L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L

\edit: Wow, i should've refreshed this page before posting :fp


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 14, 2009)

Qj cubes are good in my opinion.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 14, 2009)

Really they are just brainwashing devices that make you think you like them.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 14, 2009)

Superb! I might get one.
They are probably very good.
Unless you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## El Veintitres (Aug 14, 2009)

Very good I've heard. 
Would get one if I had the money, unfortunately I just bought a 
Xylophone, so I'm broke.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 14, 2009)

You should have bought new cubes instead and start learning.
ZZ method is supposed to be efficient.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 14, 2009)

All the fast people use Fridrich, though.
Besides that BigGreen guy.
Clearly Roux can compete where speedsolving methods are concerned


----------



## Kian (Aug 14, 2009)

jcuber said:


> How come there are so many n00bs here?



Wow. Just...wow.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Aug 14, 2009)

Kian said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > How come there are so many n00bs here?
> ...



Dang... you just broke the cycle to make a pointless comment about some comment which you thought was a pointless comment


----------



## qqwref (Aug 14, 2009)

Egregious error, isn't it?
:fp


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 14, 2009)

Great job, guys, keep it up!


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 14, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Have you ever read a jcuber post?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 14, 2009)

I need to cut my fingernails...
Just a bit too long IMO...
K4 is interesting....
Let me tell you another fact...
Michael Gottlieb is qqwref's real name, did you know that?...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 14, 2009)

qqwref said:


> All the fast people use Fridrich, though.
> Besides that *BigGreen* guy.
> Clearly *Roux* can compete where speedsolving methods are concerned



Now you get a +1 for BigGreen and Roux.


----------



## Kian (Aug 14, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Nope. Try again.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh man, you're too late.


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

Please, I made it just in time


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 14, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> SparkZer00 said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Q
R
S
This is lol


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

U are not cool, although 
Very clever trying to break the rules, but
When will you ever learn?
(that actually worked out rather well)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 14, 2009)

*X*iaolin masters are the only people which teach me.
*Y*ou think you can teach me? HA, don't make me laugh.
*Z*ebras can teach me more than you.
*A*n onion has more layers of knowledge than you do,
*B*ut don't take it personally


----------



## tyleony (Aug 14, 2009)

Can't help it
Direct insults hurt, 
Especially when they're not cubing related.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 14, 2009)

tyleony said:


> Can't help it
> _*Direct insults hurt,*_
> Especially when they're not cubing related.


F**k you.
Gee, that was so stupid
How could I hurt you?
I merely wanted to insult you.
Just like Jcuber; he's an idiot.


----------



## tyleony (Aug 14, 2009)

Koala does not approve of that kind of language


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2009)

Losers insult Jcuber often!


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 14, 2009)

Most people who insult him, have good reason.


----------



## tyleony (Aug 14, 2009)

Now I'm thirsty. 
Oh well, it's getting pretty late. 
Perhaps I should go to bed now. 
Quote me on that please.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 14, 2009)

Rejected...
Sorry not quote for you
Tyleony.


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

U guys are really mean
Very disrespectful and the like; and
Why did I get the same three letters?


----------



## Mastersonian (Aug 14, 2009)

X-treme cubing is the answer.
Y did I forget you, Y?
Zangoose knows that too. (So does waffle=ijim) Thanks.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 14, 2009)

Ah the beginning again 
Because the guy above me forgot Y


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

Catch that Zangoose!
Dive Ball, Go!
Edit: uggh thanks waffle, you made me change my post
Fame and fortune await my quest of becoming a pokemon master


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 14, 2009)

Darn, I dropped it.


----------



## Mastersonian (Aug 14, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Darn, I dropped it.


:fp



Go, Go, Go!


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey guys, what's up again?
It's okay Mastersonian, I think he just forgot to change his post after I edited mine


----------



## Mastersonian (Aug 14, 2009)

Just
Kidding mcciff2112.
Like it or not, 
Me is
Not the best at this either

(The gramatical error is on purpose.)


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 14, 2009)

jason baum likes zb
kian likes breaking cycles
lmao is the word to use about my statements which have absolutely no punctuation
man that was hard.

EDIT: DAMN I WAS BEATEN X.X


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 14, 2009)

now it's getting fun
oh man i'm out of ideas
please, no one beat me to it


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

quite the contrary, I'm the fi
rst to do the
se letters

(what? no one said I couldn't do that? ;D)


----------



## LarsN (Aug 14, 2009)

True but you shouldn't
Undeniably the rule should be whole words only


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

VAT?!?!?! I can do
Whatever I want
X-rays 
You know, like the obstufacating C program contest?


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 14, 2009)

Zeroknight posted above me.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 14, 2009)

alas another start


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

But wait, fanwuq, what did you do with your awesome avatar?


----------



## Mastersonian (Aug 14, 2009)

Can I know too?
Did you you know polor bear's fur is translucent?
Even I didn't know.
:fp


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 14, 2009)

F*** i didn't know that
Gotta know that all polar bears are left 
handed


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

I honestly knew that
Just maybe because I am a lefty too
Kewl, huh?
Lame spelling of cool, I know


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 14, 2009)

ME TOO as in left handed


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

No way?
Only on a speedcubing forum (not really)
Pretty cool though, maybe we should start a thread?


----------



## LarsN (Aug 14, 2009)

Quit misspelling!
Really it's very disturbing.
Signature says it all...


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

U shouldn't be, cause I _never_ mispel

(obviously typo is intentional)


----------



## LarsN (Aug 14, 2009)

(T was in the sig :fp )


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

Very clever, haha

(I didn't notice it because most people don't count the sig.)


----------



## tyleony (Aug 14, 2009)

Why do I keep coming back?
Your friendly neighborhood spider-man should know.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 14, 2009)

Zero seconds is how fast I finished my first Rubik's cube.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Aug 14, 2009)

All cubers should try to be that fast, if it were conceivably possible

Bump btw


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 14, 2009)

C is cool.
D is lame.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 14, 2009)

effort please Johannes
for your posts aren't good
Geez
Help yourself by editing those


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 14, 2009)

I think you misunderstood: C and D are programming languages.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 14, 2009)

Jules (me) understands C. I use if for robotics.
Kill me I'm not familiar with D


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 14, 2009)

Lolwut?
Meh, I don't see the point of this thread
Now what?

Or you could just use Petrus
Pwned


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 14, 2009)

quit it with or you can use petrus
roux FTW
still
trust on me this. THIS THREAD ROCKS
u have no idea


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 15, 2009)

Very crazy cubers, Fridich is the way to go.
Why?
X-ray machines are random.
You say Roux, She says Petrus, I say Fridich.
Zoo animals don't say.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 15, 2009)

Apple method is the best.
Better than any other.
Can't you see?


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 15, 2009)

DNF! DNF! The DNF princess!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 15, 2009)

Excellent Thread.
For those who dont know i
Got new stickers today


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 15, 2009)

I fail at the alphabet


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 15, 2009)

Horray!


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 15, 2009)

I tell you, bumping is wrong!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2009)

Just looked at the US Nationals results. Did you
know that they are being updated
live?


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 15, 2009)

Man, I didn't know that.... *Goes to check*


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 15, 2009)

N...yes


----------



## Kian (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh? that's great
Please keep them coming.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2009)

Qualifications are almost done!
(Really, I forgot R? Thanks for reminding me, Kian.)
Seems that nobody got past the 3x3 quals, though.
Tough luck, everyone.


----------



## Faz (Aug 15, 2009)

Uh-oh, thats bad.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 15, 2009)

Very, very bad!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 15, 2009)

what about
xerox copy
your face?


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 15, 2009)

Zoinks! :fp


----------



## SparkZer00 (Aug 15, 2009)

at the us nationals stuff- what was so bad?
Bad that no one got past quals for 3x3?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2009)

Cutoff times for 3x3 weren't too tough, so I'd expect that a few people would be able to beat them despite not having done it in competition yet.
Daljit Singh did pretty well this time around, and he even beat someone


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 15, 2009)

Eventually this thread will die out.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Aug 15, 2009)

For sure


----------



## tyleony (Aug 16, 2009)

Good thing it won't be any time soon 
Hurray for keeping the thread alive! 
I herd u liek mudkipz
J perms are fun
Kangaroos like them too


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 16, 2009)

Luke Mayn is my name!


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 17, 2009)

My name is KubeKid73!
Name of me is KubeKid73!
Oh, that rhymed.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 17, 2009)

please that rhyme sucked (i'm just joking)
quit trying


----------



## qqwref (Aug 17, 2009)

Rhymes only count if they're different syllables.
Simply putting the same word at the end of the line is no good.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 17, 2009)

The rhyme was me and 73 on the same line.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 17, 2009)

u couldn't ryhme with something else?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 17, 2009)

Very well then.
Wall rhymes with tall. That is rhyming something else.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 17, 2009)

xylem, can 
you think of anything that rhymes with that (pretty easy though)?


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 17, 2009)

Zoologist


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 17, 2009)

About time there was a response.
But you should make a sentence, not just say a word.
Cheater! >:-(
^ Does count as a sentence. I was calling you a cheater, not just saying the word cheater.
Evil cheater. >:-D


----------



## piemaster (Aug 17, 2009)

Ah, the beginning again,
Better start eating butter
Cause that's cool
Don't think it's not
Eggs and butter is bad,
Fish on top is worse :fp
Gorillas can have a better meal than that.
Hippos too.
I think the butter is melting.
Just kidding, it exploded, how can a butter melt?
Kidding again! It turned into a koala.
Licked it cause it's still butter. butter=koala?
Made it to the end....nuts! kubekid made it before me!


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 17, 2009)

Bah! The cycle will continue going round and round!


----------



## piemaster (Aug 17, 2009)

Waffle's Minion said:


> Bah! The cycle will continue going round and round!



Cycle started again? Why'd you start again?
Don't do that. Or
Else you'll get rick roll'd, not
Funny.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 17, 2009)

NOOOOOOOO!!!
OMG its only 5 per post and you didn't notice that I already posted. At piemaster's first post.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 17, 2009)

Phuck <- LOL
quit leaving me to do the letter P
Roux method FTW!


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 17, 2009)

Stupid roux 
That method is amazing for big cubes!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 17, 2009)

u know it


----------



## qqwref (Aug 17, 2009)

V-cubes are also amazing.
Waterman would be fun on bigcubes.
Xcross might be useful too although I can't do it without inspection.
You can try for yourself if you want.
Z perm is not fun on 5x5.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 17, 2009)

Agreed, Z perms are terrible on
Big cubes. I
Can't seem to think of anything for 
D


----------



## tyleony (Aug 17, 2009)

Extravagant post there


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 18, 2009)

Fine, I'll post.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 18, 2009)

geez lack of posts.
help this thread out and post more on it.
i need a waffle.
just 
kiddin I can't eat myself


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 18, 2009)

J perms < Z perms


----------



## piemaster (Aug 18, 2009)

kiddin is bad gramma waffle.
lol, be ashamd of self
me spankz you hard.
noz?
oh yeaz, the ansa is yesz.
piemaster iza master atta spankyz


----------



## qqwref (Aug 18, 2009)

Quality spelling, dude.
(Really, can't you use
spellcheck?
The little red 
underline should go under
various
words.)


----------



## Musturd (Aug 18, 2009)

Xtra time is needed for
you to believe in the
ZZ method.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 18, 2009)

at last! 
because I really wanted to start with a
cubes are cool


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 18, 2009)

All odd numbered cubes are way
better because they have fixed
centers that allow for less thinking, I 
declare.

EDIT: I was beaten. Real one:

Dan Cohen is really cool, and I'm 
eternally grateful to him for telling me to use Jigaloo on my V5.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 18, 2009)

For the win, use Jigaloo.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 18, 2009)

Gah, jigaloo is overrated
Hemp oil is so much better
I use it all the time
Just kidding, I've never used it and wouldn't recommend it


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 18, 2009)

K4 is what I want to 
learn after Richard 
Meyer showed it to me. 
No doubt better than redux.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh, my cube
Popped


----------



## coolmission (Aug 18, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> For the win, use Jigaloo.



QFT


----------



## Shmekekey (Aug 18, 2009)

Really..I applaud the person who
Started this
Thread :]
Unique concept.
Very entertaining

(five's the limit or I'd keep going)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 18, 2009)

Why is the limit at 5 letters anyway?


----------



## fundash (Aug 18, 2009)

Xactally what i was wondering!

(idk, does that work?)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 18, 2009)

You can't make up words, it's against the rules.
Zzzzzzz... is okay though, because I'm tired


----------



## SparkZer00 (Aug 19, 2009)

Actually, the limit was supposed to be 1 to help promote the thread
But, I decided against that to make more interesting conversations


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 19, 2009)

Cubing is great.
Don't you think so too?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 19, 2009)

Eh, I like it
Fudge is great too


----------



## SparkZer00 (Aug 20, 2009)

goodness i need a new 2x2


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 20, 2009)

HI!
I'm waffle
Jules is my real name
Kewl, right??


----------



## piemaster (Aug 20, 2009)

Lol, yeah, guess it's cool.
Meh, I need a kewl name too. My name sucks.
Name suggestions?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 20, 2009)

Omg. 4 pages already.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 20, 2009)

Parity,
quit
ruining my
solves.


----------



## Kian (Aug 20, 2009)

The end.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Uh-oh, I started it up again.
Very sorry about that,
Wish I could make it up to you.


----------



## tyleony (Aug 20, 2009)

Yoyos are fun.
Zombies like them, too.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 20, 2009)

Alrighty, beginning again, wil this
beastly circle ever end?
Circle the circle round and round,
down comes the cycle if you...


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 20, 2009)

End it.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fu...dge. Will this ever end?


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 20, 2009)

GOSH! probably not because I will say
"Hello" and play with Bubblewrap.
I named my white Type AI Bubblewrap. Because it always pops.
Jeez, i try to fix the tension but when its tight it
kills the glide.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 20, 2009)

Lorenzo, have you tried
making it tight but
not so tight that it is hard to turn?
Oil (silicone, specifically) would then make it smoother, and it still wouldn't
pop.


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 20, 2009)

Qqwerf has some good advice.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 20, 2009)

Really?


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 20, 2009)

So actually, Bubblewrap still pops even
Though i lubed it with silicone and set the "just right" tension.
Until i used the cube for a week (got it yesterday), i might sand down those
Vile manufacturing defects.


----------



## tyleony (Aug 20, 2009)

Words are what we are writing right now. 
Xylophones could be colourful. 
Yugoslavian cubers may or may not exist. 
Zune rhymes with Sune.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 20, 2009)

AUF using your
B type cubies on you're Rubik's DIY
Core and centers.
Do you know uses this combo?
Erik.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 20, 2009)

For seriously?
GMO!!! (OMG backwards)
He really uses that?
I had no idea.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 22, 2009)

Jigaloo is awesome on V-Cubes.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 22, 2009)

Kool. That's what I use.


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lol, this is fun


----------



## Chuck (Sep 9, 2009)

My english is bad so maybe I'm not gonna say anything.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 9, 2009)

NOOOOOO Chuck, your English isn't that bad


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 9, 2009)

O rly?
Please, no offence intended.


----------

